# Tren Acetate/first cycle ever



## Typhon (Nov 8, 2012)

*got Knowledge on running super low Tren A?*

So I have been trying to gather up info on what I should run my first cycle. I am thinking low dose (tren a 75-200) with (tes my normal level-150) for like 10 weeks. Any bros out there got any advise on if I should run something else with it at the same time to maybe help with the sides? Any suggestions would be mad appreciated.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 8, 2012)

Stop right there....


Do not run tren for a first cycle. Test only!!!


----------



## Typhon (Nov 8, 2012)

Huh, for sure will do. That was fast there must be a reason why you say this. So run tes solo than tes/tren


----------



## JOMO (Nov 8, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Stop right there....
> 
> 
> Do not run tren for a first cycle. Test only!!!



X2! Test only or test/ dbol first go is suggested. See how your body reacts to the compounds and with a solid diet, sleep, pct and you will be more than happy with the results.


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 8, 2012)

X3 Forget the tren for now and run just test.... kick it will dbol if its a long ester if you want but don't run the tren brother.

Learn what test does and how it affects you. It will be the base of all your cycles for years to come.

Vette


----------



## Typhon (Nov 8, 2012)

Dball sounds good but tren just sounds like madness, I can't deny it just seems awesome


----------



## Azog (Nov 8, 2012)

He wants to run the same cycle as me. 50mg tren a/tpp eod. 
My nephew here fancies himself and actor/model and can't lose his hair. I told him tren is the worst on hair,  but also 500mg test could be hard on it. What are his best options? I thought keeping the test low would be ideal, and maybe a moderate dose of bold cyp? I


----------



## Typhon (Nov 8, 2012)

haha yeah I figure hair loss is a risk with any so I hope to gain/keep the most  lean gains I can while taking the risk, I guess I don't know if jumping to tren is the smartest path but I am curios if it is the most effective.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 8, 2012)

bro Actor yeah. model haha dog.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 8, 2012)

I dont think your ready for steroids jr


----------



## JOMO (Nov 8, 2012)

Food is the most effective. You can take all the compounds you want and get shit results when key variables are off. 

As suggested above test "should" be ran first. Read the "first cycle" stickies. Plenty of great reading material floating around


----------



## Azog (Nov 8, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> I dont think your ready for steroids jr



He's old enough (24) but damn is he dumb. And ugly. I'm kiddibg. I won't let this troglodyte do anything dumb.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 8, 2012)

haha suggestions on tren quickly turned to shit talking.  Azog troglodyte wtf I had to look that up, not chill
 Troglodytae or Troglodyti, an ancient group of people from the African Red Sea coast, I'm not a African caveman bro haha.
Im just a little crazy


----------



## Azog (Nov 8, 2012)

Hahaha. What can a pretty boy like typhon run that won't hurt his precious hair?


----------



## SAD (Nov 8, 2012)

Steakabol. Chickenavar. And GOMAD.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 8, 2012)

x46 all of the above. Tren is for down the road, if at all. Eat, sleep, train your arse off and possibly run a test-only cycle if you must add gear. Keep an AI handy as well if this is your first rodeo (aromasin is a good choice). 

You will become strong like bull and thick with mass.


----------



## airagee23 (Nov 8, 2012)

Who in the hell is giving these newbs this kinda advice?? Tren for a first run?


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 8, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> I dont think your ready for steroids jr



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^x2


----------



## Typhon (Nov 8, 2012)

IDK this noob thinks tren at really low doses and test even lower would be good.(but I don't know shit about it. that's why I am here). Anybody try something like that before? If so what was it like. How low could you go with the doses? I'm not expecting  crazy shit. just trying to get extra lean and hard with out cutters.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 8, 2012)

airagee23 said:


> Who in the hell is giving these newbs this kinda advice?? Tren for a first run?



IDK this noob thinks tren at really low doses and test even lower would be good.(but I don't know shit about it. that's why I am here). Anybody try something like that before? If so what was it like. How low could you go with the doses? I'm not expecting  crazy shit. just trying to get extra lean and hard with out cutters.


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 8, 2012)

JOMO said:


> X2! Test only or test/ dbol first go is suggested. See how your body reacts to the compounds and with a solid diet, sleep, pct and you will be more than happy with the results.



agreed! im on my fifth cycle and am still not going to run tren just yet. im actualy hitting up the nandralone for the first time this next cycle. npp/tpp with d bol for the first 4 weeks.


FIRST CYCLE: 400-500mgs test cyp or eth per week and kick it off with some d-bol at 25-40 mgs for the first 4 weeks. You wil love the results. i personally love d-bol. ive ran three d-bol and test only cycles so far.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2012)

Typhon said:


> IDK this noob thinks tren at really low doses and test even lower would be good.(but I don't know shit about it. that's why I am here). Anybody try something like that before? If so what was it like. How low could you go with the doses? I'm not expecting  crazy shit. just trying to get extra lean and hard with out cutters.



Im going to say it again your attitude towards listening and learning sucks  your not ready for steroids.Your the kinda guy who fucks himself up then my community gets blamed for it


----------



## Shane1974 (Nov 9, 2012)

I say fuck it and let him run tren and learn the hard way. A fucked up cycle with crippling sides and no way out will give him invaluable experience.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 9, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> Im going to say it again your attitude towards listening and learning sucks  your not ready for steroids.Your the kinda guy who fucks himself up then my community gets blamed for it



Look I don't intend on ignoring anybody's advice. I appreciate all the advice. I plan on running test my first cycle. I also don't plan on gearing up without having all of the proper shit, PCT shit, and knowledge on how to use it and when etc. I am not the kind of guy who jumps in to things without thought and planing, I do not plan on fucking myself up at all, nor do I intend on making any one looking bad. 
I am just super curios about tren and tren at low doses. I just wanted to know if any one has ran a cycle like that before. I also just wanted to learn more about personal experiences with tren you know sides/management etc.


----------



## Azog (Nov 9, 2012)

Typhon said:


> Huh, for sure will do. That was fast there must be a reason why you say this. So run tes solo than tes/tren



He already said he would run test solo as a first cycle. He is just curious as to peoples exp. with low dose tren. He is just jealous that I am gonna be on tren next month!


----------



## Jada (Nov 9, 2012)

Typhon u need to listen to the great advice these guys r giving u, no one will tell u what u want to hear. At the end u have a choice which is take the advice of running test only or fking ur self up. U can only blame ur self .


----------



## Typhon (Nov 9, 2012)

Jada said:


> Typhon u need to listen to the great advice these guys r giving u, no one will tell u what u want to hear. At the end u have a choice which is take the advice of running test only or fking ur self up. U can only blame ur self .



Jada that's what I plan on doing. I plan on Listing to the advise. That is what I have been saying I would do.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2012)

Typhon said:


> Jada that's what I plan on doing.



show me..write out a good first cycle show me your putting in effort to do this correctly


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2012)

doesnt have to be now do your studying then post up your cycle


----------



## Azog (Nov 9, 2012)

airagee23 said:


> Who in the hell is giving these newbs this kinda advice?? Tren for a first run?



I'll take the heat on this one. I never told him to do it, but I guess I made tren sound irresistable haha.


----------



## chicken wing (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope you listen to these guys. Nobody want to see anyone f themselves up. Run test only first and see how your body reacts to it. But try and wait until you learn a little more about aas. You have plenty of time for aas. Learn all you can brutha...


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 9, 2012)

I havent seen a thread like this since ology


----------



## Typhon (Nov 9, 2012)

That's my plan


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 9, 2012)

There is actually a lot of people offering bad advice out here. The guy in the gym told me I wanted tren.  Nope listen to me bro what you want is tren. What about test first? Look I know what you are trying to accomplish you want tren!!!

That's the shit I was told, last year. Fuck out of here!
A mutual friend is now on Trt behind that dumbass shit and has plenty hesitation about gear now. How was he to know? 

Me? I don't believe the shit people say so I research.

I want tren for what it can do. But FUCK tren for what it CAN do! If you follow what I mean.

My first cycle as planned:
600mg test /12weeks (300mg test twice a week) 25 - 50mg Dbol / 4-5 weeks.
12.5 aromasin eod.
Hcg during cycle.
Clomid & nolva pct.
Going to add in HGH on the tail end of the cycle. Ride it til the next cycle.

Goodluck. Read a lot. No need to rush. Take your time. Ask all you can be open minded.


Stamina this ain't a short race buddy be in it for the long run.


----------



## airagee23 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok imma rant a lil here. Im so fucking sick of coming on the boards and reading this bullshit. Nobody wants to take the time to read. Ever heard the saying  Reading is Fundamental?? All you fucking newbs fuck everything up for all the vets in the community. We have worked hard to make this community what it is today. And all you want is your quick fix. News flash nigga aint no such thing. Make some effort on your part and fucking read. And most important DIET is where its at! Ok rant over lol


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 9, 2012)

FYI that term nigga is most likely offensive to quite a few people here

And about this post...I just read everyone's comments and like everyone I agree that IMO u are not ready for gear and U have not taken the steps to do any of this research on your own.. Like I said, this is in my opionion from hearing your responses and u not havig any rebuttals 
I would like to see u build a cycle, show us your pct regiment and properly write out yor diet with macros

At This point, we can properly give u more solid advice. But at this Current time it seems like u want a quick fix


----------



## airagee23 (Nov 9, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> *FYI that term nigga is most likely offensive to quite a few people here*
> 
> And about this post...I just read everyone's comments and like everyone I agree that IMO u are not ready for gear and I have not taken the steps to do any of this research on your own.. Like I said, this is in my opionion from hearing your responses and u not havig any rebuttals
> I would like to see u build a cycle, show us your pct regiment and properly write out yor diet with macros
> ...



Its a word thats it. Silly rabbit trixx are for kids


----------



## Typhon (Nov 9, 2012)

airagee23 said:


> Ok imma rant a lil here. Im so fucking sick of coming on the boards and reading this bullshit. Nobody wants to take the time to read. Ever heard the saying  Reading is Fundamental?? All you fucking newbs fuck everything up for all the vets in the community. We have worked hard to make this community what it is today. And all you want is your quick fix. News flash nigga aint no such thing. Make some effort on your part and fucking read. And most important DIET is where its at! Ok rant over lol



I don't know how you got to this. I guess I should have done this first. I  apologize in advance cuz I cant spell nor do i no about grammar. Okay so I am 24 been working out like a fool from 18-22 I went from 245 of fat ass to 180 puss. than fcked around 23-24 200-190- did a bunch of diff styff, keto, carb cycling, diiff work outs. This is what I have been doing for the last 5 months. I'm  6'1 180 10-13 %bf,  just a guess

Diet:  Meats- Ham,Chicken,Salmon,ground beef, or steak - Vegs- broccoli , asparagus, sweet potato, Tomato,
water intake over a gallon daily    
                Diet                                                                                                   work out 
 Monday; brk 3eggs, 1 piece of ww toast coffee black,                                               Chest 
snack 3hrs after cheese, lunch meat avocado,                                                          Becnh 4x10
Lunch Meat/Veg,                                                                                                    Incline 4x10
snack, pwm shake and vanilla wafers                                                                       dumbbells4x8
dinner meat/ veg                                                                                                    flys 4x10
snack cottage cheese/ Greek yogurt                                                                          20 min cardio

Tues                                                                                                               Back
 diet                                                                                                               Deadlift 4x10
   oatmeal, black coffee                                                                                    standing bar row 4x10
snack banana                                                                                                  Pull downs 4x10
Lunch meat/veg                                                                                               seated rows 4x10
pwm  shake and vanilla wafers                                                                          20 mins cardio
dinner meat/veg 
greek yogurt, glass of wine

wednesday                                                                                              Shoulders 
brk. 2 eggs cheese, coffee                                                                          dumbbell press 4x10 
no snack                                                                                                   deltoid side raises 4x10
lunck.                                                                                                      shrugs with bar 3x10 
pwm same                                                                                               abs/ 20min cardio
dinner meat/veg
yogurt

thursday                                                                                            Rest
 2eggs coffee
nosnack
meat
meat
yorgurt 

Friday                                                                                                   Arms
3 eggs meat                                                                                          standing curls 4x10
 fruit                                                                                                     seated curls 4x10
meat/veg                                                                                               stand. reverse curls 4x10
pwm same                                                                                             tri ext on bench 4x10
meat/veg                                                                                               tri rope pulldown 4x10
none                                                                                                      tri bar pulldown 4x10
                                                                                                                abs/ cardio 20mins

saturday                                                                                                       Cardio 40 mins
 2 eggs coffee
no snack
sandwich 
no snack
cheat, maybe get drunk beer forsure

Sunday                                                                                                            Legs
oatmeal fruit, oj or milk                                                                                    leg press 4x10
fruit                                                                                                               leg ext 4x10
meat/veg                                                                                                      squat 3x10 ass to ground
pwm same                                                                                                     ham ext 4x10
meat/veg                                                                                                       seat calf 4x20
yorgurt                                                                                                             no cardio 

 I could def get a better diet, eat more and workout harder. I don't claim to know shit. But I dont understand this ass raping i have been getting, i was just looking for advise sure i am a smart ass and i cant type for crap, but all the reading i have done(wich is prob very little reading) made tren sound like the most effective, with the most added benifits, and the most adverse sides too, and im am still just asking for info on it, 
I DONT PLAN  on just jumping to the meca roid, before going through the stages running gear, I am not looking for a quick fix. 
I want to get fing jacked and stay there till i die! I want to get all the Knowledge i can get.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 9, 2012)

so that posted all fcked up, heres the work out again im to lazy to type it all over it took me 2hrs for that f up. 


Mon chest
bench 4x10
incline 4x10
dumbell 4x10
flys 4x10
cardio 20 mins

Tues back
deadlift 4x10
stading bar row 4x10
pulldown 4x10
seated row 4x10
20mins cardio

wednesday shoulders 
dumbbell press 4x10 
deltoid side raises 4x10
shrugs with bar 3x10
20min cardio/ abs 

Thur. rest

friday arms
standing curls 4x10
seated curls 4x10
reverse curls 4x10
tri ext on bench 4x10
tri rope pulldown 4x10
tri bar pulldown 4x10
abs/ cardio 20mins

Sat. 40 mins cardio

Sunday legs 
leg press 4x10
leg ext 4x10
squat 3x10 ass to ground
ham ext 4x10
seat calf 4x20
no cardio


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank u for taking the time to describe your self better... If this was done first u would have got a lot less attacks im sure
I don't Speak for everyone, but if I read this first and not a I want to do tren post I would ave helped u set up the cycle
Other then tren questions, do u have any at the moment ?


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 9, 2012)

Btw.... If u r big into that cardio....kiss that good bye as soon as u start tren. U will be winded just walking up a flight of stairs


----------



## Typhon (Nov 9, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Thank u for taking the time to describe your self better... If this was done first u would have got a lot less attacks im sure
> I don't Speak for everyone, but if I read this first and not a I want to do tren post I would ave helped u set up the cycle
> Other then tren questions, do u have any at the moment ?


well thanks, yeah running test, how low can i go, what else would be a good starter to run with test? I'm not after huge gains i don't really wanna run dbal i don't like the idea of some sides(Gyno, water retention)
 I have never done it so don't Know how it would effect me, What do you suggest other than dbol?


----------



## Typhon (Nov 9, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> Btw.... If u r big into that cardio....kiss that good bye as soon as u start tren. U will be winded just walking up a flight of stairs


 I'm not that big on cardio. my cardio is just walking. just to get the heart rate up over 130.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 9, 2012)

What was recommended to me for a first cycle was 400mg test nothing else
With a clomid and Nolva pct
And an AI on hand (I didn't need It)
If your diet is poor u won't get huge trust me. Monster size is sooooooo not a truth to our game.   U cycle properly u normally gain 20lbs in your 12-14 weeks  but we all differ
But please make sure 100% u want this, you have the possibility of messing up your natural production of test permanently if done improperly

And lastly,this is something I want u to do.. No joke
Go get a blood test first.   U need to know your baseline test levels so after pct u can retest to check for proper recovery


----------



## Typhon (Nov 9, 2012)

that's a good plan thank you, I plan on getting my levels tested asap


----------



## Jada (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice post reply 4 Typhon There's also a cool brother by the name of Spongy , his great on nutrition he has helped a good number of people here. U can always pm him and just ask him what he thinks about ur diet. Number one thing typhon is a sound diet plan everything else is just the topping Welcome To SI


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank u Jada


----------



## BigFella (Nov 10, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> What was recommended to me for a first cycle was 400mg test nothing else
> With a clomid and Nolva pct
> And an AI on hand (I didn't need It)
> If your diet is poor u won't get huge trust me. Monster size is sooooooo not a truth to our game.   U cycle properly u normally gain 20lbs in your 12-14 weeks  but we all differ
> ...


Typhon, if you only really read one post, make it this one. Every word of it is directly relevant to you. This keeps it really simple, and I think that's what you need right now.


----------



## theminister (Nov 10, 2012)

This is a long game, work and play through it - dont go right to the end. I remember test e only cycle which were fantastic i incorporated dbol, but found my blood pressure too high so I continued my cycle removing the dbol. Start on tren then where the fuck you gonna go? come one there are so many fab cycles you can be doing!


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 10, 2012)

im on my fifth cycle and just trying deca and mast for the first time, will be trying tren on my six of seventh cycle


----------

